
Show HN: 1400 books/people mentioned by prominent people - maxds
https://wikimentions.com/?hn=1
======
maxds
Hi Hacker News!

WikiMentions lets you discover books/people mentioned by prominent people in
books/videos. We already have around 2200 books and 1250 videos of 980 people.
Its a wiki, so anyone can add content. We would love to hear some feedback.

Thanks!

